# file size



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

trying to post and advitar, can change the pixles but it wont let me ad a pic cause the file size is too big, how do i change this ?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Try saving the file as a .gif instead of .jpg or .bmp, etc. gif files are smaller, so even if the pic is the right size now and still won't upload simply saving it as one should help.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

that worked ! thanks ! altho the colour came out funny... meh ! :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

if you get poor quality, you can try a different file type. If you saved it as a .gif, that's probably why it looks funny (when I save things in paint it does that). Try a .png if you want.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i tried all the different type of files it would let me save under, but they were either all over 14 kb, fuzzy pic or both  i'll just keep with pic, but thanks for the help


----------

